# Hi, INFJ from Austin Texas!



## Northcrest

Hey, I've been lurking the forum after taking the test and getting INFJ multiple times. The multiple personality types are also interesting to me (especially ENFPs and ENTPs). A lot of the INFJs are so similar to me and the infj rating als answered a lot of questions about me. Also seeing how some of the infjs looked in the picture thread was interesting (the girls were all really pretty...not that I was expecting you to be ugly). Anyway I plan and posting a picture of myself and also posting a sort of venting thread at some point just because I've never truly expressed myself through words before. Hope to chat soon


----------



## Mr. CafeBot

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Northcrest and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum Northcrest. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## StephMC

I LOVE Austin!  Welcome!


----------



## dpt727

Northcrest said:


> The multiple personality types are also interesting to me (especially ENFPs and ENTPs).
> 
> That's funny ^^
> Welcome Northcrest! I am looking forward to seeing your posts :happy:


----------



## NovemberAdam

Welcome! I think you will have fun here... I'm new as well and everyone is quite friendly.


----------



## Madman

Welcome to PerC :happy:


----------



## ThunderQuine

A male INFJ! Always good to have a new 'recruit' with the rarest of personality types...


----------



## ruth2ten

*Welcome to PerC!
Enjoy your time around the forums!
Cheers!







*


----------



## stone100674

Hello and welcome to Per C


----------



## pandamiga

Oh hey there, could you bring me some Amy's Ice Cream, yeah?


----------



## Nedra

Hi Northcrest! INFJs are some of the best people around, in my opinion. I am blessed to have one as my closest friend. Welcome


----------



## BooksandButterflies

*Hello and welcome from one of the interesting ENFPs! Have fun!*:tongue:


----------



## Northcrest

pandamiga said:


> Oh hey there, could you bring me some Amy's Ice Cream, yeah?


I wish I had Amys right now, I would share if i did.


----------



## Helios

Haha I don't live too far away from you. Welcome to the forum. Enjoy.


----------



## fihe

Hello! how is it in Austin, Texas? is it hot? how's the government there?


----------



## Aqualung

Welcome to PersCafe. I used to go to 6th street a lot when I lived there. Fun city.


----------



## Sweetish

High five ^5 another INFJ! Austin, TX, wow! Yeah! I've never been there, but- I hope that you'll "Keep Austin Weird" in my absence ^__~ I've always wanted to say that...


----------



## Northcrest

fihe said:


> Hello! how is it in Austin, Texas? is it hot? how's the government there?


Yeah it can get pretty hot, never really liked that haha. The government it is nice. Its probably the most liberal city in Texas, so its a pretty open minded region.


----------



## Danny C. Tudor

Very welcome, Northcrest =)


----------



## Promethea

Hello, and welcome. : )


----------

